# I can lift my 80 Lb. milling machine vise with one hand!



## Philipintexas (Aug 26, 2012)

Either I'm getting weaker as I age or my milling machine vise (was 80 Lbs.) is getting heavier because lifting it to my table height of 42" has become a real chore. Exchanging it with my 75 Lb. rotary-table is a procedure I've come to dread. With that motivation and some spare time I decided to make it easier. I first added a shelf behind the left side of the table at the same height as the mill table. I used a 100 Lb. capacity ball-bearing drawer slide to make a pull out shelf for vise storage. There are lots of different hoist ideas but I wanted to keep mine simple so I hit on the idea of using the 150 Lb. weight of the mill head to do all the heavy lifting. I fashioned a 24" arm of 1-3/4" X 1/8" steel square tube and attached it to the top of the column supported on a used vise thrust bearing and a ball bearing on top raised enough to clear the pulleys & belts. My column has a substantial lip at the top so I was able to insert a steel plate threaded 1/2" X 13 under the lip to secure everything. Conveniently there were 2 bolts near where I wanted to attach the lift cables so I made a semi-circular track with a roller trolley to permit swinging the arm while loaded. I had to make a frame for the vise to allow lifting at its center of gravity, and a similar hook for the rotary table. I turned three self-centering rollers on 1/2" axles inside the arm for the cables. Now I can move the Mill-table to the left, hook up the vise to the inner cable, and effortlessly lower the mill-head a couple inches, which raises the vise the same amount, pull out the sliding shelf, lower the vise, unhook the cable and slide the shelf away from the table. Similar procedure using the outboard cable to pick up the rotary-table and swing it to the mill-table. No more sore back. I recognize the safety issue of not using the belt guard but I've lost it over the years, and my belts are over my head anyway.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 26, 2012)

years ago when I was in better shape I would one hand pluck the vice from the mill and set it on the bench. I figured it was 30-40 pounds but it was 79 pounds.

The vice was not bad but a big rotary table with a 12" chuck was a real beast to lift and set on the bench. Not a one hand operation.

work smart and safe not hard.


----------



## Aydelott (Aug 26, 2012)

nice work thats a really good idea im only 26 but those rotary tables are still heavy for me


----------



## AussieJimG (Aug 27, 2012)

Well done. I thought the gravitational constant was increasing but I think it is more likely to be old age that makes everything seem heavier. These days, I think twice about changing chucks and using the rotary table.

Jim


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 28, 2012)

Neat idea, I like it! 

Vic.


----------



## modela (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the idea.  I think I will make one and pivot it from the wall since it won't be as easy to attach to my mill.  Nice Job


----------



## Topos (Oct 14, 2012)

Philipintexas said:


> Either I'm getting weaker as I age or my milling machine vise (was 80 Lbs.) is getting heavier because lifting it to my table height of 42" has become a real chore. Exchanging it with my 75 Lb. rotary-table is a procedure I've come to dread. With that motivation and some spare time I decided to make it easier. I first added a shelf behind the left side of the table at the same height as the mill table. I used a 100 Lb. capacity ball-bearing drawer slide to make a pull out shelf for vise storage. There are lots of different hoist ideas but I wanted to keep mine simple so I hit on the idea of using the 150 Lb. weight of the mill head to do all the heavy lifting. I fashioned a 24" arm of 1-3/4" X 1/8" steel square tube and attached it to the top of the column supported on a used vise thrust bearing and a ball bearing on top raised enough to clear the pulleys & belts. My column has a substantial lip at the top so I was able to insert a steel plate threaded 1/2" X 13 under the lip to secure everything. Conveniently there were 2 bolts near where I wanted to attach the lift cables so I made a semi-circular track with a roller trolley to permit swinging the arm while loaded. I had to make a frame for the vise to allow lifting at its center of gravity, and a similar hook for the rotary table. I turned three self-centering rollers on 1/2" axles inside the arm for the cables. Now I can move the Mill-table to the left, hook up the vise to the inner cable, and effortlessly lower the mill-head a couple inches, which raises the vise the same amount, pull out the sliding shelf, lower the vise, unhook the cable and slide the shelf away from the table. Similar procedure using the outboard cable to pick up the rotary-table and swing it to the mill-table. No more sore back. I recognize the safety issue of not using the belt guard but I've lost it over the years, and my belts are over my head anyway.




Compliments on such a creative solution. Having just run across it
I think that I can adapt your 'crane' for my 1960's Delta heavy duty
drill press whose design flaw is no ratcheting assembly. So when
I have to elevate or lower  the table with the heavy Atlas X-Y-Table
and an machinist vise my thighs take a beating to keep the ensemble
from crashing. At 75 I saw immediately a salvation from having to 
use a jack.

Many thanks for sharing a most wonderful idea.

Best.


----------



## Philipintexas (Mar 31, 2015)

I posted this a couple years ago. Shortly afterward I crashed my motorcycle and, although I wasn't injured, I really hurt my back. This modification turned out to be a God-send as I REALLY have difficulty lifting any weight. I pretty much use it for all lifting on my Mill-drill. This can be done for only a few dollars and possibly for nothing but time if you have some bearings laying around. 

Since I've used it for some time now I can only think of one change. I used two cables for lifting at different distances out from the column, I would change that to one cable and a "snatch" block to change the lift point. Other than that it is a real back saver.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 31, 2015)

Great idea,but does not worry me.I can almost lift the shed single handed
never mind whats in it.We mini lathe owners have machines that weigh the same as your vice. Thanks for sharing your good idea.Satisfaction comes when people tell you they have used it. Regards barry


----------



## FCJimmy (Mar 31, 2015)

Very creative phillipintexas! I just ordered a 13' I beam to mount on my shop ceiling above my lathe and mill, which are lined up with each other, and will use a wheeled carriage with a pulley on it. I can hook the cable to the heavy accessories and just pull down on the other end of it to pick them up. It is much easier to pull down on a cable or rope than to lift up on heavy items, and I can always double or quadruple the lifting ability with more loops and pulleys for mechanical advantage. The rolling carriage will allow me to pick up from the table and move down the line to the lathe or the milling machine and set the item down. I hope my setup works as well as yours does, as I am also finding that gravity seems to have increased it's pull on things


----------



## stew (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice work and a great ideaThm:


----------

